# Back Problem



## hikingmama (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi,

Newbie here! Since I was diagnosed with FMS a few years ago, I have had constantly cramped muscles on either side of my back along my spine (low back) that cause constant pain. Sometimes I will have a few days a year where this is not the case, but it is chronic and driving me crazy. Does anyone else have something like this? If so, has anything helped you?

Thanks!


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

If you also have IBS, then maybe I have a something for you. An insight maybe. My insight for my back pain was that it only happens when I've upset my bowels somehow. If I eat FODMAPS but I've neglected to keep up with enough probiotics, then I'll have back pain, for example. Or if I, god forbid, get an infection, it shows up instantly in back pain. A UTI can also radiate to my back.

Another thing that helps me with back pain is O24 spray. The irony is, that I found out about it on the Fibromyalgia website when I was worried I had that, and the site had some announcement about O24 like "this is not a cure." I looked into it and it turned out to be a camphor spray. My grandmother loved camphor creams for "rheumatism" so I tried it and it does work a bit better than "Icy Hot" types of things. However if you put it on too much (50% of your body) it can make your heart race, I've had it happen. I don't think it's dangerous but it was a surprise. I just showered and it was fine.


----------



## hikingmama (Aug 9, 2014)

These are my skeletal muscles on either side of my spine, so I don't understand what IBS connection there could be. . . Thanks for the O24 suggestion.


----------

